# Salida Coaxial Digital



## Asier25 (Dic 28, 2006)

Hola!

Bueno hay va mi pergunta, la cosa es que me he comprado un disco duro multimedia, y tiene salida esetreo normal para dos jacks, y la salida Coaxial Digital para altavoces 5.1, y la pregunta es que yo nose como puedo hacer para poner unos altavoces mediante esa salida, o si puedo conectar el HD a un DVD medianet un cable digital coaxial apra que se me reproduzca mediante el DVD, o si existen adaptadores apra ponerlos a los altavoces, o que seria lo mas normal para instalarlo?, se que existen cables digitales coaxiales, pero nose si poniendolo desde el hd al dvd se me va a oir atraves del dvd q le etngo puestos lso altavoces.

o necesitaria un aparato especial?bueno gracias por anticipado por las respuestas que ando muy perdido.


----------



## Apollo (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola Asier25:

La salida normal es análoga y puede ser conectada directamente a un amplificador stereo.

La salida coaxial es digital, por lo que primero necesitas un docodificador digital/analógico y a la salida del mismo obtienes los 5 canale separados mas el Sub Woofer.

Podría conectasre al DVD siempre y cuando este tenga una entrada coaxial (Yo nunca he visto uno así), sólo tienen salida.

Si tienes el DVD conectado a un Home Theater 5.1 podrías desconectar el DVD y conectar el HD para usar ese decodificador y sus bocinas.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## Asier25 (Ene 10, 2007)

La cosa es q los 5.1 los tengo conectados al dvd directamente por salidas analogicas q creo q son 6 o una cosa asi no me acuerdo ahora, y tiene una coaxial digital pero como dices tu nose si es entrada o salida y si poniendolo ahy se me oirian atraves d los altavoces, y paso gastarme 30 euros oa si en un cable sin saber si funciona, gracias.


----------

